# Future therapy for torn cartilage



## Lisa (Jan 31, 2006)

Interesting article on using stem cells to repair torn cartilage may be used in future therapy.  It gives hope to those with severely damaged cartilage and a complete recovery could be possible.



> Damage to articular cartilage in humans is a common sequel to injury or illness, and there is no therapy that completely restores the tissue. But in animal experiments, found Johnny Huard, Ph.D., director of the growth and development laboratory at Children's Hospital of Pittsburgh, muscle-derived stem cells, genetically altered to express bone morphogenetic protein 4 (BMP-4), were able to repair damaged cartilage in injured knees.



FULL STORY


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 31, 2006)

I sure hope so, my knees could use some new cells.
Terry


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 31, 2006)

So, I have hope that I won't be in a wheel chair at 60.  In my case I would need new bone with cartilage on it. What if there is no cartilage base layer or it has worn in spots? It sounds like though that a person cannot continue the path of destruction though once you start getting growth.  I would think you would have to take it to no impact for awhile. Swimming?  Or elliptical? TW


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 6, 2006)

Interesting.


----------

